

List of partners/sponsors for developer-focused events - heitortsergent
https://github.com/devorganizers/partners-list

======
heitortsergent
I started this list a while ago to help out organizers of developer-focused
events on reaching out to partners/sponsors. I was thinking of turning it into
a full-fledged website later on, or at least a GitHub Pages.

Any suggestions / PR are welcome. :)

~~~
leonardogrijo
I think that is actually a very good idea. I've met a lot of event organizers
that didn't really know what companies would be willing to become partners or
sponsors of their events, so having a list for that is very nice.

Adding a list of dev communities organizing events could be a good idea as
well, as that would make it easier for companies to contact them directly too.

